# foglight operation - parking/fogs only?



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

When my headlights are off. All I have to do is push the fog light button, and they come on, and so do my parking lights. You don't have to turn the knob to anything. They'll come on together.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> When my headlights are off. All I have to do is push the fog light button, and they come on, and so do my parking lights. You don't have to turn the knob to anything. They'll come on together.


In that case I believe your DRLs are still on. BucaMan is looking for just parking lights and fogs. I think that is how I was running this morning, but I will have to verify the DRL on/off. I moved the headlight switch to the parking postion and turned on the fogs.
apparently Im a douche.....


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> In that case I believe your DRLs are still on. BucaMan is looking for just parking lights and fogs. I think that is how I was running this morning, but I will have to verify the DRL on/off. I moved the headlight switch to the parking postion and turned on the fogs.
> apparently Im a douche.....


 
Ok, sorry..guess I should have been a little more clear. Yeah, once you're DRLs come on, turn the knob to the left to turn them off. Then you push the fog light button and the fogs/parking lights only will come on. 
No worries TSU, I'm a douche too apparently since that's what I did when I first started up my car this morning...haha.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> Ok, sorry..guess I should have been a little more clear. Yeah, once you're DRLs come on, turn the knob to the left to turn them off. Then you push the fog light button and the fogs/parking lights only will come on.
> No worries TSU, I'm a douche too apparently since that's what I did when I first started up my car this morning...haha.


 
We will have to start an "Are you a douche?" poll.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> We will have to start an "Are you a douche?" poll.


And when we hold a Cruze get-together, we'll all roll in with fogs/parking lights on, and then get out of our cars and do the special douche-club fist-bump.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm a Super-douche! 6000k HID fogs and parking lights, here.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

GMMillwright said:


> I'm a Super-douche! 6000k HID fogs and parking lights, here.


Aimed subtly upward to blind all incoming drivers, no doubt.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

**** yeah. Smurf them! It's all about me! lol


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

HAHA. Autocensor corrects H E L L.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

is there anyway while the Cruze is driving to just leave your fog lights ON (ONLY)?


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm a douche. I like the look. I even cut wires in my Celica so I could do this. I wish *only* the driving lights would be on and *not* the parking lights...but I'm complaining.


----------



## ChevyToby (Jan 21, 2012)

Well in my Cruze all i have to do is to press the foglight button and my low-beam get cut out automatically as my foglights turns on. Altho when it starts getting dark my Cruze automatically turns on my low-beam .


----------

